# Free eyeglasses!!



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

For all the four eyed nerds like myself 

go over to clearlycontacts.ca

the promo code is torontofree

TODAY AND TODAY ONLY, covers all eyewear under $100 only those pairs eligible. 

you only have to pay about $15 in shipping and handling. I already got two pairs


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

got a link to your frame detail?



vrb th hrb said:


> For all the four eyed nerds like myself
> 
> go over to clearlycontacts.ca
> 
> ...


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

everything you need is right there on the site www.clearlycontacts.ca

the details of your frames are written on your frames, inside the arm

I got my prescription off the side of my contact lense box


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I got a pair with just glass a bit ago and only had to pay about 6 bucks shipping. The frames were reg something like 299.00

Awesome chance to get some glasses for a good price


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

vrb th hrb said:


> For all the four eyed nerds like myself
> 
> go over to clearlycontacts.ca
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the coupon code, I just ordered my free pair and it went through no problem.

FYI, no frame that says "Coupons not applicable" are eligible for this offer. And the free frames include standard lenses so if you upgrade or add tint you pay for that.
--
Paul


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Here's the ones I got... Whadya think??? D: I personally hate glasses so I will wait to see if I can bare wearing them before I actually get the lenses done. LOL


----------

